# 1st or 2nd Turn?



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

So, just a quick disscussion: Do the members of heresy online prefer to deploy/go first or second?

*Deploying First:*
Benefit of being able to deploy your troops in the best cover
Ability to deny your opponent cover

opponent can line his units up to target yours
opponent hide his most valuable units from your pre-deployed guns.
Deployment of your Army may give your plan away

*Deploying Second*
Can deploy to counter your opponent
Can hide your valuable units from opponents big guns

Unless you manage to steal the initive, youll have to survive a turn of fire
Depending upon how you deploy, you may have to spend a turn moving to get your heavy weapons into a firing posistion.

So thoughts/further comments?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I like to go first just so I can do enough damage to hamper him for the rest of the game.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

Depends on the army. I like to go first turn with my Dark Eldar, so I can build up pressure from the beginning of the game. You also can add toy your list:

Deploying First:
Force the opponent into keeping everything and kill what's coming piece by piece


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

First turn. I win. GG.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

^ Which is a major problem with current 40K. Why bother unpacking? Roll the dice for 1st turn & then shake hands - keeps your models safer & saves you time. You can play like 10 games if you don't bother to unpack.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

I always try to go second. If the last turn is yours, then there's nothing your opponent can do to stop you taking and contesting objectives at the end.

If my opponent has a rediculous amount of guns in a kill point game and I'm deploying second I just reserve everything. When units arrive just be as annoying as possible with cover. This is why I take plenty of long range guns in my lists even on assault orientated lists. You only need 1 more kill point than your opponent to win. It's about keeping your units alive more than killing the enemy.

Second turn is a huge advantage in my opinion.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I like going second. I get to consider how best to crack his formation while being able to better protect mine, and it secures me the last word


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

i like to go first, if you end up going second ur trying to counter whatever your opponents doing but if you go 1st they're trying to counter you


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

It really depends on the mission, my army and the opponents.

Going first lets you pick side, and shoot first, while going second, you know where the enemy is and can deploy to counter it, and you also get to seize the initiaive, which isnt to be overlooked. 
The most important thing is that the guy going second has the last turn, which is really big. Making that last push for objectives, or overextending to get those last killpoints.

As a Space wolf player:
I want first if: I need to cripple the enemy force, or the board is really bad and I "need" a given side, or if my firepower can roflstomp a bad list :3

I want second if: The opponent has little firepower, it is a hard objective game or killpoints wjere last turn will be really usefull, or if I want to reserve or counter a reserve army (eldar especially comes to mind).
I personally preffer second turn, as I can dictate the game due to having last turn.

As said, it depends on the situasion. Some people say that "first turn = win", which is wrong if you play with a good army list. A list that can't stand a round of guard shooting when they can setup in cover as they want, isn't a good list


----------



## v.comet (Jul 25, 2011)

For Daemons, second turn is a huge advantage. First off, the enemy gets nothing to shoot at for the first turn, thanks to Daemonic assault. Plus I can run my units into cover right off the Deep strike. After the first round of shooting, I can pick what objectives to control (last turn+deep strike) and quickly get into assault.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Unless you play nothing but drop-pod armies, or daemons, going second is a scrub move and will lose you more games than it wins, unless your army is comprised of nothing but fast-moving tank poppers that can move and shoot 36-48(IE: Grey knight psykers, Bloodhawktalonfuckships(Those new flying land raiders), etc).

Shooting first beats tactics. Shooting second when coming off the board edge is superior if it doesn't stall your fireworks.


----------

